# GC: SATURDAY COLLEGE FOOTBALL GAME OF ThE YEAR TONIGHT



## golden contender (Dec 6, 2014)

Saturday The 7* 100% Highest Rated College Football Game of the Year takes center stage along with 4 more Powerful systems winners. In the NBA a 30-1 Power angle side play and 15-1 totals system are up along with Powerful College Hoops winners. Football overall is ranked #1 for a 5th straight week. Free NCAAF Play below
The free American Athletic Conference play is on Houston. Game 115 at 12 noon eastern. Houston has Home loss revenge for last seasons loss to Cincy. They are 5-1 ats as dogs with revenge off a win of 10 or more and dogs of more than 3 to +10 that are off 2 straight conference wins are 66-28 ats vs an opponent off a road win. The Cougars are 9-0 ats in lined road games and have won both games this season vs winning opponents. They have also covered 4 of 5 on the road when the total is 56.5 to 63. Look for a good game between these two with Houston getting the cover. Don't miss the Saturday The 7* 100% Highest Rated College Football Game of the Year takes center stage along with 4 more Powerful systems winners. In the NBA a 30-1 Power angle side play and 15-1 totals system. NCAAB Power Angle and simulator plays will be added throughout the day. Football is ranked #1 for a 5th straight week on some of the high end leader boards. Contact at goldencontender@aol.com or at 646-269-5269 to Jump on now and Cash big with the most powerful data in the Industry. For the free play take Houston.  GC


----------

